# First this Year..Xmas present idea



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Are you trying to find that perfect present for your motorhome crazy partner?
Well here are 2 books that detail long journeys in our motorhome and you can order them direct from the publishers. The easiest way to find them is on our blog:

www.2escapees.blogspot.com

All profits go to Children in Need

Bon voyage


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Perhaps I should mention the book coming out next year is Beijing and Back: The Old Silk Route. That was our trip in 2008!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike

I've looked at the preview of your book, and it looks sumptuous  I love the photos.

Adding it to my (ever-increasing) Christmas prezzie list now :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I've looked at the preview of your book, and it looks sumptuous  I love the photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

The next book "The Silk Route" Beijing and back should be available for Xmas 2010


----------

